# A little ghost : Chrysoperla



## carlos58 (Apr 14, 2011)

hello everyone
Chrysoperla sp.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice!! I had a Lacewing in my kitchen the other day, didn't manage a decent shot of it though   The focus and DOF on this is perfect!  Congrats!


----------



## carlos58 (Apr 17, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## Jeatley (Apr 17, 2011)

Really Cool!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautifully captured Carlo!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Apr 17, 2011)

Great image Carlos.  Nice light and bokeh.  :thumbup:


----------



## JBArts (Apr 17, 2011)

I like the overall composition of this still, and your subject is especially interesting. Excellent use of light and of course DOF.


----------



## carlos58 (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## Atchry (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautifully done


----------



## carlos58 (Apr 23, 2011)

thank you Atchry


----------

